# New pups at Ivyacres



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We'll always remember our Honey, she was the most special girl. The angel pups across the bridge are enjoying the entertainment with our Angel Honey as we try to tame and train two 10 week old cavapoo puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're cute!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Very cute puppies. What a total change for you. I imagine they bring new joy and laughs to your house even though you miss sweet Honey.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

They both look like mischief in a dog suit to me....I like their sweaters


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the twins, I'm so excited for you all!.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable! What are their names??? How's it going with two??? I hope you're taking lots of video - they must be so fun to watch play together.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

They are so adorable!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cuties! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

nolefan said:


> They are absolutely adorable! What are their names??? How's it going with two??? I hope you're taking lots of video - they must be so fun to watch play together.


Gizzie, short for gizmo and the light one is Griffie, short for Griffin. They definitely are mischief in dog suits. We've never had small dogs so it'll be new. I know Honey's watching.,


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> Gizzie, short for gizmo and the light one is Griffie, short for Griffin. They definitely are mischief in dog suits. We've never had small dogs so it'll be new. I know Honey's watching.,


Maybe she'll whisper in their ears every now and then......we like to think Charley whispers in Murphy's from time to time when he does something particularly Charleyish


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! They are adorable and will keep you mighty busy this winter. Will look forward to more pictures!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

How adorable are they?!
Congratulations!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations on being a "new mom" again! Do you suppose Honey is rolling her eyes at their antics? I hope you share lots of stories and photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Gizzie, short for gizmo and the light one is Griffie, short for Griffin. They definitely are mischief in dog suits. We've never had small dogs so it'll be new. I know Honey's watching.,


Cute names for your two little ones. 
I know they are a lot of fun.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Gizzie, short for gizmo and the light one is Griffie, short for Griffin. They definitely are mischief in dog suits. We've never had small dogs so it'll be new. I know Honey's watching.,


Their names are very cute too  I hope you'll give us updates - I've never had small dogs either, I think it would be so much fun to have a portable pup who was well trained enough to ride around in a purse and run errands with me  I know these two will help heal your heart and keep your home from seeming so empty without Honey around. Looking forward to lots more photos


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Their names are very cute too  I hope you'll give us updates - I've never had small dogs either, I think it would be so much fun to have a portable pup who was well trained enough to ride around in a purse and run errands with me  I know these two will help heal your heart and keep your home from seeming so empty without Honey around. Looking forward to lots more photos


Thanks, it's nice to hear the pitter patter of them running around. Honey will always be with us.
No worries about seeing progress reports and pics...lol


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Deborus12 said:


> Congratulations! They are adorable and will keep you mighty busy this winter. Will look forward to more pictures!


My new exercise program!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> Maybe she'll whisper in their ears every now and then......we like to think Charley whispers in Murphy's from time to time when he does something particularly Charleyish


Griffie naps on my feet, bittersweet...and he also likes to lay in one of her favorite spots. 
They both follow me very where...I think she's giving them tips.

Griffin and Gizmo taken the day before we picked them up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

"Griffin and Gizmo taken the day before we picked them up."

Aww..... so cute!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

they’re so sweet!! I just know Honey had a paw or two involved in sending them to you!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness they are so ridiculously cute and I love their names suits them so well!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

They are very cute! I have a Lhasa Apso and I have really enjoyed having a little dog companion for Marla my GR.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have survived 9 days of puppyhood, just a little sleep deprived. How much we've forgotten. 
They bring smiles and happiness to all of us. 
Griffin has many of Honey's quirks and Gizmo is the cool handsome dude!
Here's some pics to bring you up to date. 

Gotcha day










Sweater weather in NY and you know I loved dressing up Honey so this will be double the fun.










Nap time for all of us!
















Sitting for a Chicken treat.


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> We'll always remember our Honey, she was the most special girl. The angel pups across the bridge are enjoying the entertainment with our Angel Honey as we try to tame and train two 10 week old cavapoo puppies.
> 
> View attachment 887523


They are both so lovely!!! thank you for sharing


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We need another puppy video!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

How can I not love these two 'little chickadees'....give me a minute to answer that since it's 3:15 AM!
They are growing well, active and so fast they can outrun me.  Each is developing his own personality and they make me smile as they help my broken heart mend.


















My beautiful Honey, I miss you so much. You'll always be in my heart...run free!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are gorgeous and I can see they're brothers from their facial similarity, amazing how they grow and change in just a few short weeks!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The boys are so cute...... I know they are bringing much needed joy to you and your family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We've survived, the pups are 17 weeks old, and keeping us busy!

Two little love bugs...three times the work!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They're so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These little guys are so cute, I know you're having a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Being so cute has saved them many times.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It's a survival tactic.....


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Gah, they’re so stinking cute!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We need a pupdate with pictures!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, what swishy said!.......please?........


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Aww, they're cute! What made you decide to get cavapoos? Just wanted to try something different? Have you always had goldens until now?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

GOAussies said:


> Aww, they're cute! What made you decide to get cavapoos? Just wanted to try something different? Have you always had goldens until now?


Honey was 1 in a million and no golden could ever fill her pawprints. We were close to adopting a golden rescue when our son convinced us that we (he) needed a puppy to love. These 2 were too adorable to resist.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The boys are 9 month old! It's hard to discipline them cuz they look at you with such adorable expressions.
Puppy picture overload....more coming.
March
















April
























May


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're soooo cute!


----------

